# Kawasaki Released the Refined 2010 Teryx



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

What do y'all think of the new looks? not sure that I like it yet..


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Not sure I like it too much either

They could of done better with the headlights, they dont look to good on it to me


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

the headlights look alot better from the front than the side. still ugly though </3


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

phIshy said:


> the headlights look alot better from the front than the side. still ugly though


:agreed: ok from the front, stupid as hell from the side.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

thats a big negative for me wow guess it would be back to a rzr if i got one....


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

From the front it looks like a pissed off bullfrog.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

the hood now flips forward. i wonder what's under there.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

storage would be my guess. & maybe battery?


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

That excludes the Teryx fom my list of SxS to look at buying.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

you can get to the radiator, front suspension and lights. no storage.
i just saw the video.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

wow there ugly as crap, they should have left them alone they were a lot nicer


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

it'll grow on you, man. 
from the time i saw it this morning till now, i like it more.
maybe it's the hydrocodone.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I guess I will stick with the 09. The designer must have been drunk that day...lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

im still liking them more


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Those stupid little stock tires are not helping the looks any at all!!


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

It would grow on me if it had a CATVOS lift with some 32" Backs.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

with all the money they spent on design, and time i would of thought they could ahve left it alone since it look awesome then work on a 900cc motor or something


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

to me it kinda looks like they tried to mock Renegade headlights.


----------



## coleman (Aug 16, 2009)

That thing is totally ridiculous. I can't believe that. Heck even that fuggly thing Honda makes may look better!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

still growin on me!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

no its still very ugly lol, now i could deal with the ugliness if it had a 900cc-1000cc motor in it :rockn:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Honestly...no matter how bad we want it...I don't think we will EVER see a 900cc motor from Kawie....MAYBE an 850 if we are lucky one day FAR away...lol


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

phree u need to get off the stuff


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah I dont like it

If they would of put four lights in there it may of looked better


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

Well at the extreme risk of being made fun of and mercillessly laughed at I am going to step out on a limb here and take the first step. So for the record, "Hi, my name is Don and I like the look of the 2010 Teryx."


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ :haha:


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

do the 2010 brutes come with nicer rims as well?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

they are black instead of chrome colored.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

well i like it.. and when the time comes mine will have a catvo's 6 with 32's and found a custom roll cage ... and yes it will be team green


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

walker said:


> well i like it.. and when the time comes mine will have a catvo's 6 with 32's and found a custom roll cage ... and yes it will be team green


:rockn: I bet all that will make up for the ugly front. :rockn:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yall all will be looking at the back anyways.. yea feel me..lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha :bigok: I'll be riding shotgun as your navigator so I dont care. :rockn:


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

We are always looking at your backside big boy.... Ohhh Schnap...:greddy2:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

you 1 to talk mo fo ....


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

LOL...


----------



## southtexas brute (Sep 30, 2009)

i hope they dont decicde to try and make the brute look like that in the future....ughhhhh


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

As much as they cost I would just figure the price of a custom Baja bar with 4-6 PIAA lights across the front of it in if I got one. That plus lift and laws and I am sure it would look fine.
But in stock form. Ugly!


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Put a lot of chrome on it and it won't look so bad. It will just blind you. I think it's ugly....can't fix ugly.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

We got a Black one at work.....to be honest its not that bad in person. I kinda like it now.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

get some pics boot.


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

i liked the 09s better


----------



## brianmcc23 (Sep 28, 2009)

1bigforeman said:


> Put a lot of chrome on it and it won't look so bad. It will just blind you. I think it's ugly....can't fix ugly.


 
You can fix ugly. Load that bad boy with a few coolers in the back, get it muddy and stomp on it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## C_Holland (Apr 6, 2010)

I like the front view.










Anyone changed there minds yet? I think they just have to grow on you a little like when Dodge changed the body style on trucks. The new Teryx is definitly on the top of my listof choices for my future SxS.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i liked it from early on! i definitely like that one


----------



## C_Holland (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm a little embarrassed. This was the first one I seen. Took this pic at the Houston livestock show and rodeo last month. I was in aww, lol. My wife had to drag me away from it to keep me from talking to the salesman....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah that one looks pretty good... I like the color too.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I saw that one at the livestock show also... my buddy's wife said "this big ole building and you two somehow managed to find your way STRAIGHT to the 4 wheeler section!"... LOL literally as soon as we walked in it was calling our names...


----------



## C_Holland (Apr 6, 2010)

LMAO I hear ya man. Then you saw this too...


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah we saw that... first thing I noticed was 4 different tires and wheels on each corner...


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

I wish I knew what they were thinking, or smoking when they designed the front end. Trying to make it more aerodynamic maybe?

Definately dont like it.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

well i really want 1 don't care i cant see the front front the driver seat ....come on...lol


----------



## deucehatchbacks (Mar 16, 2010)

I didnt like the first picture of the Teryx but I really like the pic from the Livestock show! It looks a lot better with wheels and tires!


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Ok its been a few hours since i looked at the pic again. Maybe it will grow on me like it did phree.


----------



## deucehatchbacks (Mar 16, 2010)

I have to say that it has grown on me in the past few minutes but I still like a Razr better even though I am Kawi lover...


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

downside of the teryx is the 4 hours it takes to change a belt...


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

Is it just me or in this picture does the Teryx look like it's smiling at you as if to say "Come on, take me for a ride. You know you wanna. Just one ride."

AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH PEER PRESSURE!!!!!!!


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Yup, still dont like it


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

hhaha the frog comment wins !!


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

walker said:


> well i really want 1 don't care i cant see the front front the driver seat ....come on...lol


And others won't see the front either...cause they'll be behind it!!!!
Honestly I didn't like them either,at first.My buddy bought one from UV Country,the same people with the display at the rodeo.He bought a black one and set it up just like the one in the picture.I must say,in person,they are freaking awesome.If I didn't owe so much on my Rhino...that sucker would be gone!!!!


----------

